# Cowboy Computer Specialist



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Log On - Making a wood stove hot
Log Off - Too much wood on the fire
Monitor - Keep'n an eye on the fire
Down Load - Gitten the farwood off'n the truck
Hard Drive - Gitten home in the winter time
Windows - Whut you shut when its cold outside
Byte - Whut dem dang flys do
Software - Dem dang plastic forks and knifes
Click - Whut you hear when you **** yer gun
Double Click - When you **** the double barrel
Port - Fancy flatlander wine
Mouse - What eats the grain in the barn


----------

